# It's Judge Robert Harbour, now.



## Gil

_Excellent choice!, Judge Harbor is a great guy, glad to see him get the job. _

------------------------------------------
Attleboro man pick for bench

BY DAVID LINTON SUN CHRONICLE STAFF
Thursday, November 16, 2006 12:07 AM CST

ATTLEBORO - It's Judge Robert Harbour, now.

Harbour was elevated to the district court bench Wednesday by a unanimous vote of the Governor's Council.

The council voted 7-0 to approve Gov. Mitt Romney's nomination a week after interviewing Harbour, who was the second assistant clerk magistrate of Attleboro District Court.

"He was a great nominee," said council member Kelly Timilty, who represents the Attleboro area. "He is a welcome addition to our court system."

Harbour, 58, is the first Attleboro area lawyer named to the bench since 1995, when Daniel Winslow of Norfolk became a judge in Wrentham District Court. Harbour was nominated in October by Romney.

"I am honored to be appointed and confirmed as a district court judge. I look forward to working with the judges and staff of the trial court," Harbour said in a statement.

A spokesman for the governor's office said Harbour will serve in the district court circuit in several courts.

As an associate justice, he will sit before all types of criminal and civil cases and restraining order requests.

Attleboro District Court Clerk Magistrate Daniel Sullivan, who was one of several court officials, lawyers and judges who spoke to the council on Harbour's behalf last week, praised his appointment.

"What it takes to be a sitting judge is entirely character, and he is the best," Sullivan said.

Sullivan said he has not yet chosen a replacement for Harbour's clerk magistrate position.

Harbour, an Attleboro resident, has been an assistant to Sullivan since 1998 after working as a lawyer in the city. His practice included expertise in all areas of law, including criminal, civil, real estate, probate, divorce and estate law.

He and his wife, Maureen, raised three children, a daughter and two sons ranging in age from 28 to 34.


----------



## Opie

=D> WTG Bob. Great Guy, Great Appointment!


----------



## federal officer

Ditto 
I went to school with one of his daughters at BFHS. 
Great choice and great guy !!
your honor


----------



## JoninNH

federal officer said:


> I went to school with one of his daughters at BFHS.


Was she cute?


----------



## federal officer

lol she was cute, lets just say she was an awesome person and friend i miss her !!


----------

